# Jaysan's new Upgrade Build thread



## Jaysan

After running my 22 Gallon long nano for about 1.5 years, it was time to get a larger tank. The tank was getting full and I still wanted MORE corals...

So the wifey has agreed to let me 'upgrade' to a slightly larger tank...

A quick picture of the 22 Gallon taken a couple of weeks ago:









As you can tell, its way over stocked.

So the new build beings...oh so fun! 

This is the tank when it was still running at the previous owners place:

Tank:









Sump:









The tank was tore down, cleaned up and re-setup at my place all thanks to Manh-tu for helping out with this process:

Tank Cleaned and sand substrate emptied:









Sump cleaned up and placed into the stand:









Used this mat and placed it on the bottom of the tank. It was perfect at 36x18.









Re-did the plumbing from soft tubing to hard PVC:
Added a reverse durso in the sump to decrease the sound more from the bubbles. Worked wonders!









Then it was onto playing with the rocks:
First design...but it ended up bring too low..


















So I went and picked up some more rock and played with it and came up with this which I was happy about. I might change up the rocks but for now, I don't mind it 
Front:









Side:









Top view of left island:


----------



## Jaysan

Place holder for updates


----------



## Jaysan

Place holder for updatess


----------



## Elder1945

I really like your reefscaping ...


----------



## Jaysan

Elder1945 said:


> I really like your reefscaping ...


Thanks bud!

I hope my fish and corals like this as well


----------



## altcharacter

More rock = more frags


----------



## Jaysan

altcharacter said:


> More rock = more frags


There will be more rock coming soon....but it will just be an extension of the current scape. 

I have lots of ground space


----------



## TBemba

How big is the new tank?


----------



## Jaysan

TBemba said:


> How big is the new tank?


The new tank is 36x18x18.

The tank is currently cycling with the new rockwork. I've put gsp in the tank already and they've opened up with the crappy Par30 light I currently have over it. LOL

I will slowly be moving some pieces over from the old tank once I have the Radion setup on the mount


----------



## jabeuy

Ooh nice looking setup  Are you putting just a single radion over it?


----------



## fesso clown

looking good man!


----------



## Jaysan

jabeuy said:


> Ooh nice looking setup  Are you putting just a single radion over it?


Thanks! Yep, going to try for 1 radion with TIR wide lens. 
Regular Radion should cover 24-30" of space but this one being 36" and only 18" deep, I'm going to try the TIR wide lens and see how it does for my sps.



fesso clown said:


> looking good man!


Thanks!!


----------



## Bullet

Just saw your posting Jay 
Looks like you are off to another great build !!


----------



## zoapaly

Very nice set up , This pic DIY how i hang my light


----------



## Jaysan

Bullet said:


> Just saw your posting Jay
> Looks like you are off to another great build !!


Thanks buddy!  I can't wait to start bringing over my corals over to this tank and seeing it growwww 



zoapaly said:


> Very nice set up , This pic DIY how i hang my light


Sweet 
my GF wants me to get the RMS tank mount....I guess it'll look more sleek but $$ haha

I should be picking up the RMS mount today along with the wide angle lens as well so I will be posting pics of before wide angle and after wide angle to compare


----------



## Jaysan

Lights have been set up!

This is the Radion XR30 with regular TIR lens:
You can tell the majority of the lights are in the 24" range of the light.









Here is the Radion XR30 with the TIR wide angle lens:









More Lightspread...I hope this will be okay in terms of lighting strength for the SPS.


----------



## jabeuy

Awesome! The TIR lenses seem to cover 36" nicely! 

Good looking scape as well


----------



## zoapaly

The regular lens still looking better for me :v for lps corals it good enough but for sps new TIR lens it perfect


----------



## Jaysan

jabeuy said:


> Awesome! The TIR lenses seem to cover 36" nicely!
> 
> Good looking scape as well


Thanks!

I will be modifying the scape slightly on both sides to include some shelf rock  I'm gonna need more room for sps 



zoapaly said:


> The regular lens still looking better for me :v for lps corals it good enough but for sps new TIR lens it perfect


Yeah, this lens has a wider spread...it was harder to see in person. When I took a picture of it, it was easier to see the spread of the light with and without the wider lens.


----------



## Jaysan

So just a quick update:
I've added in my two clowns and my yellow tang from the 20. They looked so much better in the larger tank -____-. The yellow tang started swimming around checking out his new home and kept swimming into a tunnel I made behind the left island.

The clowns didn't eat until the next day, but the yellow tang ate right away lol

I've also added a few red spot cardinals. They look to be in healthy condition and are eating mysis.

I also added a few corals that was in my 20 over and all of them look pretty happy


----------



## Jaysan

So not much in terms of updates...
I've been slowly moving corals over to the new tank

FTS: Tank now is a mess haha









Chalices:


----------



## kamal

Lovely tank and super beautiful pictures


----------



## jabeuy

Tank is looking good. I think I might start getting into chalices too


----------



## Bayinaung

looking pretty good there.


----------



## Bullet

Looking very good !


----------



## Jaysan

wow, last update was almost 2 years ago..lol

Here is a short clip of where it is at now


----------



## boyohboy

Jaysan said:


> wow, last update was almost 2 years ago..lol
> 
> Here is a short clip of where it is at now


Nice looking setup! I know you said it was used, but do you know where the tank/stand was bought from?


----------



## Jaysan

boyohboy said:


> Nice looking setup! I know you said it was used, but do you know where the tank/stand was bought from?


No Idea.
I'm not sure any retailer has this brand anymore especially with the Red Sea Reefer series selling like hotcakes 

Look into that series if your looking for a complete setup...or maybe I'll sell mine soon...LOL


----------



## boyohboy

Jaysan said:


> No Idea.
> I'm not sure any retailer has this brand anymore especially with the Red Sea Reefer series selling like hotcakes
> 
> Look into that series if your looking for a complete setup...or maybe I'll sell mine soon...LOL


heh yeah RS Reefer is what I'm considering right now. Then I saw yours looking so similar. Thanks anyway


----------

